# Columbian Ramshorns ?



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

In past years Ive enjoyed keeping a couple of these but since getting back into the hobby I have not seen any in pet stores nor have I seen any on aquabid. The smaller ramshorns are plentiful but no Columbians. Anyone notice this in your area and know of a reason for the lack of them or am I just not finding them? *old dude


----------



## RevRon (Feb 26, 2011)

Those are not easy to find. I think the species you're looking for is _Marisa cornuarietis_. They're also known as Giant Ramshorns although they are actually in the family Apullariidae making them Apple Snails. As for finding them, Look for an online retailer and e-mail them. Ask if they can special order them or if they can point you to someone who might. Check out the link to verify we are talking about the same Gastropod.

M. cornuarietis at Applesnail.net


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yes the snails you linked are them. I used to see them a lot but since returning to keeping fish I havnt seen one. Seems I recall them being very prolific.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One of the reasons is because in most states they are illegal to own. They are on the invasive species list.


----------



## Dean715 (Feb 3, 2011)

I wondered about that Susan. Ive been reading about problems with Apple snails in the wild and thought perhaps the Columbians might be in the same boat. I know the ones I had multiplied constantly.


----------

